# photo et mp3 en reseaux



## Gabriel33 (24 Février 2011)

Bonjour
je possede actuelle un reseaux domestique en wifi chez moi via une freebox j'ai 3 pc sur ce reseaux + mon ipad connecté via wifi.
je souhaiterais pouvoir acceder via ce reseaux a mes photo et ma musique stocké sur ces pc sur mon ipad ceci bien sur sans passé par itunes.
j'ai trouver deja une apps streamtome mais elle semble plutot orienté video.

quelqu'un aurait il une solution?


----------



## kriso (26 Février 2011)

Gabriel33 a dit:


> Bonjour
> je possede actuelle un reseaux domestique en wifi chez moi via une freebox j'ai 3 pc sur ce reseaux + mon ipad connecté via wifi.
> je souhaiterais pouvoir acceder via ce reseaux a mes photo et ma musique stocké sur ces pc sur mon ipad ceci bien sur sans passé par itunes.
> j'ai trouver deja une apps streamtome mais elle semble plutot orienté video.
> ...


 
FileBrowser


----------

